
Business Hall of Bootlickers - rahuldottech
https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/dfuqwp/free_hong_kong_chants_get_fans_kicked_out_of_nba/f361ofo/
======
komali2
I wrote Gap directly when the sweater incident happened and got some form
letter bullshit.

I've been an obstinate asshole when it comes to Taiwan for about six years
now. The most obnoxious thing is there's some ISO list somewhere that has
Taiwan's name as "Taiwan, province of China." Is Macau or Hong Kong "province
of China" in ISO listings? No. But China has the most fragile fucking ego in
all the world and goes out of the way to get everyone to buy into its
fantasies.

Recently Personal Capital used the ISO country list and I emailed them about
it. They mailed back that they chose that list because ISO, but they are
talking about it internally and what to do about it. I know people there and
apparently it's a rough debate - there are both Chinese and Taiwanese
employees, and it is getting weird. On the one hand you have a Chinese woman
who has (we aren't sure if this was ironic) claimed that China has no
pollution and that it's just Western propaganda, on the other you have
employees who have colleagues that are questioning the sovereignty of their
own citizenship. Madness.

Gems from random Americans there include "well do we want to offend 30 million
people (Taiwan) or 1.2 billion (China)?" Makes me wonder how other companies
are handling the situation. As if "being offended" is what is at stake. You
either reflect the reality of the world by acknowledging Taiwan's sovereign
status, or you parrot the PRC's mentally ill fantasy. There's no other way to
express it.

